# Centre speaker help



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

I have two tower speakers that I'm upgrading. Thinking of using the two old towers as centers good idea bad idea? Any information appreciated thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If you can orient them upright and they're (reasonably well) timber-matched to your new mains, use them.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

eljay said:


> If you can orient them upright and they're (reasonably well) timber-matched to your new mains, use them.


Oh thanks not sure what that means. The new towers are the same brand. The old towers have two 6.5" two 5.25" and two 1" tweets. I was thinking of placing both of them under the tv 2 -3 feet apart then the new towers left and right another 2-3 feet will that placement work?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Nitsuddranem said:


> Oh thanks not sure what that means. The new towers are the same brand. The old towers have two 6.5" two 5.25" and two 1" tweets. I was thinking of placing both of them under the tv 2 -3 feet apart then the new towers left and right another 2-3 feet will that placement work?


Work? Yes, they will play but the sound dispersion will be irregular and spotty in the horizontal plane. Using two centers is not optimal. Using a tower horizontally is not optimal. Doing both is even worse.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Work? Yes, they will play but the sound dispersion will be irregular and spotty in the horizontal plane. Using two centers is not optimal. Using a tower horizontally is not optimal. Doing both is even worse.


So in short buy a center channel and use the old towers somewhere else or sell them?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, the most I would do is use them as surround speakers. They would most likely by great for this. The center channel speaker is the most important in surround sound since it reproduces most of the audio from the movie. It needs to be timber matched to the L/R mains.

Since the new mains are an upgrade, you won't want a lesser speaker for the center. You'll always be wishing it sounded better :no:.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Yes, the most I would do is use them as surround speakers. They would most likely by great for this. The center channel speaker is the most important in surround sound since it reproduces most of the audio from the movie. It needs to be timber matched to the L/R mains.
> 
> Since the new mains are an upgrade, you won't want a lesser speaker for the center. You'll always be wishing it sounded better :no:.


Ty will they work nicely as say a rear surround or should I get proper surrounds and use the towers say in my garage as a 2channel lol


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The should work very nicely, I am a big fan of full size speakers used as surrounds. I have A/B'd full size vs bookshelf speakers and I find large speakers just preform better. You can always listen to them as surround & if they are not for you, move them to the garage. I be you'll like them as surrounds.


----------



## Nitsuddranem (May 20, 2012)

Tonto said:


> The should work very nicely, I am a big fan of full size speakers used as surrounds. I have A/B'd full size vs bookshelf speakers and I find large speakers just preform better. You can always listen to them as surround & if they are not for you, move them to the garage. I be you'll like them as surrounds.


Thanks for the info. I'll try it out and see.


----------

